# Recommend a small airpump (2.5 gallon tank)



## Fortuna Wolf (Feb 3, 2007)

My GF went out and got a 2.5 gallon tank to play with, and we're currently filling it with sand and whatnot right now. There's no filter or lights on it, but I want to hide a small air powered sponge filter behind some rocks for it. I bought a 12" T5 NO 8W light for it, and will be building a very small hood for it. 

Anyhow, she got a cheap air pump, the Hagen 799 I think, but its far too powerful and loud.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

The basic model of a Dolphin Air Pump - kensfish.com. Dolphin air pumps are quiet and have adjustable flow.

-John N.


----------

